

How to block sites from Hacker News - rabble
http://anarchogeek.com/2011/09/23/how-to-block-sites-from-hacker-news/

======
pg
The karma of the submitter has no effect on how a story is ranked. Nor I
suspect does it affect whether people upvote the story, except when the
submitter is one of maybe 100 HN users who are well enough known that their
username as submitter makes people pay attention to the story. Plus if we
noticed anyone consistently rewriting titles we'd ask them to stop and
eventually ban them if they didn't.

~~~
rabble
Ok, that's a good point. I assumed poster quality mattered because posts which
are highly rated are mostly from posters with high karam. Confusing cause with
effect probably.

That said, the quality of the titles matters a lot, and getting some up votes
quickly also seems to mater a lot. Users could be bad actors and intentionally
do bad titles. They also can try to avoid collect early votes through timing
their posts during the weekday morning west coast time. I suspect that hacker
news traffic peaks wednesday at lunch time PST.

~~~
pg
If you were trying to hose a competitor by posting e.g. their blog posts at a
slow time like 4 am pacific, they'd have to help you out by publishing their
blog posts at that time. In my experience no one does that. Companies wait to
publish their posts at good times, and then the links are quickly submitted to
HN, either by the company or someone else. So a bad guy would rarely have an
opportunity to submit an as-yet unsubmitted link at a slow time.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Not to mention that the owner of the site can re-submit on a more favourable
hour by appending to the url with things like "/" or "?fromHn=true"

~~~
pg
When we see those we kill them.

------
bdfh42
The key point is that good stories can get lost in the noise and once lost
reviving them is very difficult. Re-posting the story with the same URL just
adds a karma point to the original poster but does not get any mention on the
"new" page so no-one else gets the chance to review and (possibly) update a
good but overlooked post.

------
alain94040
Do people really care about karma and try to get karma by posting good links?
I guess it works too, but 99% of my karma comes from writing smart comments
(hopefully), which is quite valuable to the community too (I hope).

~~~
alexis-d
The karma may be important if you ask a question (I suppose it works like when
you submit a link) : if you ask a question, and if you get lost because you
have no "early" upvotes, the question will disappear in the depths of HN.

------
vitomd
I saw your post and was awesome but have little upvotes, then i entered and it
was the same but with a lot upvotes, pretty strange . I felt a little sad
because you deserve some good upvotes man.

------
joejohnson
Why are the spaces between paragraphs so huge?

~~~
jemka
OP probably uses a standalone program (like MS Word) to author articles, then
copies them over to the web CMS which picks up some of the formatting.

EDIT: Damn HN, easy on the down votes. Didn't realize you had to be "right" in
order to have a worthwhile comment.

~~~
rabble
No i just have a really crappy WP layout and for some reason i have it set in
my CSS to do no whitespace between paragraphs. So the lazy solution, instead
of fixing my css, is to do br nbsp br between paragraphs. I know, i should fix
it.

~~~
jemka
Ah, that makes sense. But I wouldn't call it a lazy solution. You're doing
more work. Edit CSS once vs space & new line every paragraph every post.

To each his own.

------
gerggerg
get params?

------
recoiledsnake
Just append a nonsense url parameter to the article URL and you can submit it
again.

------
wavephorm
There is an awful lot of interesting content that gets bumped off the "new"
page really fast. I think stories that get upvoted on that page should be able
to percolate longer before disappearing.

